# Reel Problems Kayak Fishing Team



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got the stickers in for the new team there are four members including me

myself and chasintail (kyle) are the two who have a account on here the other two do not but there names are tyler roberts and austin eagle

ycanti is the one who did the stickers i gave him the artwork and he did em up and they look great


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Lookin' good!!*


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

pretty cool, especially on the yak


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharp lookin' sticker ........................

Robin


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

prepare to get seriously destroyed by reel wet in kayak wars 2012 muhahahahaha. sticker looks good though.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> prepare to get seriously destroyed by reel wet in kayak wars 2012 muhahahahaha. sticker looks good though.


+1. Yep!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks awesome on the yak


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

hahahah we will see


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I want one.


----------

